# Acetone



## Mattuk (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, 

Does any one know if Pure acetone is available in Dubai? My wife used to use it to remove her nails ect

thanks

Matt


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried any of the pharmacies? There used to be a supplies store in Deira that sold beauty parlour equipment, they might have it. I'm not sure if the store is still open but it is on the road leading up to the Clock Tower from Hamarain Centre area. Hope this helps.


----------

